# Texas Fires!!!



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Thought this was important and should be posted somewhere. Monitors please assist. *Thanks you*.

****ATTENTION TEXAS AND SURROUNDING AREAS.. WE NEED FIREMEN!!!! Begging for retired and any fireman to call number to help. We were short 25 fireman last night. Cannot contain town of Bastrop, 35 miles away...fire is 16 miles long, 6 miles wide, jumped Colorado river, evacuated entire town and also neighborhood called Steiner ranch of 5500* PLEASE EVERYONE REPOST EVEN IF NOT IN TEXAS.. SOME OF YOUR FRIENDS MAY BE. HELP!! Call 512-978-1187

www.texasstormchasers.com


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

There are also lots of animal shelters evacuating in all the fire affected areas. 
If you can help they need fosters- transportation- vet supplies and food.

txwildfirerelief.org

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Assi...Animal-Displaced-by-Wildfires/157094197709383

https://www.facebook.com/TexasHillCountry


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Drove by this fire today - horrifying!!


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I just read about these wildfires. Is everyone on this forum okay? Can't imagine the horror of having these wild fires nearby. Thinking about you...


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

This was posted on District VI:

Fairwood Farms has been told to leave their home. Goats have been evacuated and
now family is leaving the home on orders from the Sheriff's Dept. There are many
goat breeders in the area, The sky is orange from the lite of the flames. My
buddy, Charlie Currer, just called me. He talked to D'Ann as the sheriff stood
in her living room, saying you must go now. From his farm the sky is ORANGE and
it is hard to breath outside with all the smoke. If there is a change in the
wind, he is in the path of the fire.

Gay Bottoms

We need Divine intervention!!


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

praying!!!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I believe LeeAnne at Swede Farm had to evacuate.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

That should probably say AND Swede Farm.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes Swede and Fairwood are both evacuated and I believe, from following facebook the animals are at blue heron farm. Also Jamie's goats are there as well. Please keep these people in your prayers tonight!!!!! 
The fire is about 10 miles from us, but the winds have died down and we are hoping and praying they can get it under control... Many close friends have lost there homes in this area tonight. Walmart parking lot is full of people with there pets waiting to hear if their homes have burned or if they have to move further south.. It's a very sad night in Texas.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

:down


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I am in Tyler and it's North of LeeAnn by 100 or more miles but we have fires going North of me and east of Tyler. Gladewater had a horrible fire yesterday and a young woman and her baby died in the blaze as we had horrible high winds that engulfed everything the fire came close to. West of where Sondra is in PaloPinto County there is a hugh fire that is getting close to Weatherford area ,looks like Texas is ALL on fire !!!!!! 
:help2 us Lord !


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

We have friends in the area who have had to evacuate..... Truly horrifying.

Praying for all those caught in this awful mess


----------



## Blackberry Farm (Jul 7, 2011)

My family and I are praying for Texas and our new friends on DGI forum. We actually have been praying quite a bit as the drought has continued.

Is there anything tangible the rest of us on this forum can be doing? Any ideas or thoughts?

FWIW, we aren't on Facebook, so we can't access info from that particular source.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Goodness Gracious! Texas is too close to our heart and home!


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

My goats are at Blue Heron. The fire that evacuated my stables is small and localized right now... only 12 houses evacuated, or so I hear. I know it already burned one barn down though. 1488 was completely closed last night from magnolia to field store. I had to get really creative to get home.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Anyone have any ideas how we can help? 
Once the fires are actually over there are bound to be needs we can help with.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I am praying for all those in the path of the Texas fires. Many of our members are in the wake of these awful fires. I hope that they all find safety for themselves and their animals.

here is a fire map I found on the Texas fires. Really shows the effects and area

http://www.wunderground.com/wunderm...=0&tor=0&ndfd=0&pix=0&dir=0&ads=0&tfk=0&ski=0

God be with you all.
Tammy and Lindsey

I agree with Lee we all need to be ready to help those in need. I will set up another topic for those who are willing to help.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

As I read this thread this morning with all the posts my heart is heavy and I can't help but get teary eyed. There are many on this forum who live in Texas, know that you are in our hearts and prayers, you are in mine. Whatever i can do from this end to help I will! 

God Bless and keep you all in his Mercy & Love!


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

I live in Bastrop County the fire is SE from me we can see the smoke plume.
The wind is blowing it away from us so we are save but do have friends that have lost there homes.
I realized how we need to have a plan if we were to evacuate.
We are so dry and a lot of dead trees a fire would go crazy fast here.
Fran


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

My prayers are with you all in Texas. And here I was this morning wishing this heavy rain away...at least I did wish it west! Hopefully a big wind will come from somewhere and blow this rain where it's truely needed right now. I'm praying this nightmare will come to an end for all of you in harms way very, very soon.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I live just a bit further NorthEast of Fran. We have evacuated friends and their animals staying with us. I am exhausted and haven't really done anything except worry about everyone else. I can't imagine what those truly affected by the fires are going through. Local people can donate items - personal care, blankets, clothing and vet meds are needed. There are several places taking physical donations that keep changing. The Elgin volunteer fire department seems like the best bet to make sure someone is there to take your stuff. As far as those far away if you want to send items to my address, I would be happy to deliver them to the drop=off point. I was thinking though, I have been hearing what is really needed is monetary donations. So if it costs a lot to send a bunch of stuff, maybe just donate the amount of money it would have cost to ship the items? I'm not sure if I am making sense - I haven't had a lot of sleep. I donated quite a bit of soap yesterday and if you use a flat rate box you can send a lot of soap so maybe that is something this forum could get together and do. We could supply the entire county of Bastrop with quality goat milk soap!


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, coming from a place where floods are the threat, I can't imagine the horror you all are going through. Prayers for all involved, and the entire state.

I don't suppose any of this rain from these storms have gotten to you?


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I am still recovering form my fire this spring, so I don't have much in the way of supplies, but I can send $$$$$$. I'll go to the bank today.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Bastrop Christian Ministerial Alliance PO Box 876 Bastrop 78602. Or online donations through Red Cross are two of the major monetary donation points I keep seeing.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

We are southeast of Tyler. We can smell smoke, but not really seeing it. We're hoping the fact that we have the lakes to dip into will keep the East Texas fires better contained. My husband doesn't seem all that concerned, but I'm scared. I think we could load up cats, dogs, pony and goats and head to family in TN, but I don't have paperwork in order yet. And we don't have trailer room for our horse, so she'd need to go with someone else. We are heading out of town next week too, so scared about leaving my stock behind. And then everyone else! Just praying hard.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

One guy plowed around his house and it saved it. Might be something to keep in mind.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We just drove from Houston to Austin via 10 this last weekend and it's actually shocking that there isn't more fires, it is so dry. Every couple of miles you can see where there has been fires contained a long side the road just from the heat of peoples cars sitting on dry dead grass. They said that the fire jumped the colorado river, maybe that is because it is down so low you can't really call it a river right now? So far no fires in the national forest, but we got a good two days of sprinkling from the storm and with the continued humidity hopefully we will green up some, the weather has at least cooled. Everyone should have an evacuation route and a way of getting their stock off thier place. Several of us on here used to help run the 911 evacuation site on goatworld.com In being evacuated the devastating part is that not many of us have trailers large enough to fit all our livestock in one or two hauls.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I am glad to hear from you Vicki! I have had you on my mind all morning  Continueing to pray for everyone.
Tam


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

My thoughts are with all of you in Texas. I hope everyone and their livestock comes out of this okay.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> In being evacuated the devastating part is that not many of us have trailers large enough to fit all our livestock in one or two hauls.


Oh gosh, I can not imagine the horror, I am thinking about all of you and just hoping everyone and their livestock/pets will be okay and that those in the line of these fires are able to load everyone up and go.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

The smoke was really bad around here yesterday. Several of us in our neighborhood were out driving around trying to see if it was from a local fire or just from some fires near the Magnolia area, which is about 30 miles away from us. Everywhere around here is just a tenderbox just waiting to go up into flames. All it would take is one careless person flicking a cigarette out their car window. Trees are just falling over dead. Big oaks that have lived for many years are dying. Weather man this morning said that he doesn't see any chance of rain whatsoever for the next 2 weeks. Any tropical systems that are forming out in the ocean are forecast to turn and go up the East coast and back out to sea.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

From District VI;

Minites ago I got a call from Charlie Currer. His farm is now at risk. His
neighbors have left, took household pets, and turned everythiung else loose. I
am waiting for a call back as I will be taking my trailer and get as close as I
can to Charlie's to take some goats from him. I have 2 bucks there.It has been
narrowed down to evacuating 2 bucks and the kids and turning the rest of the
stock loose, including 3 horses.

Really bad and really serious. There have been losses and there will be more. No
one knows about A'Ann. Her road is blocked off. Charlie tried to get in to her
place, but was turned away. Blue Heron Farm where her goats are may also have to
evacuate. There are over 100 goats there. Some theirs but also goats there that
have been evacuated from other farms.... and they are safe for now, but
evacuating these folks are a possibility.

If I can, I will keep you posted, but I may be on the highway going after a
load. As I said, keep all these folks in your prayers.

Gay Bottoms


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

LeeAnn just posted on Facebook that the farm is okay. Fires are a couple miles away right now.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Jennifer (jdranch) just emailed - they have a fire near them, it will also be near Shawna (shawhee). Jennifer and her husband are getting the trailer hooked up, and ready to load the goats, if and when they have to evacuate. Keep them in your prayers.


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

I keep praying!!!


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

OMG we need rain really bad. I have been following all the fires and they are everywhere. I have lived in Texas all my life and have never seen it this dry for this long. My thoughts and prayers go out to all those affected by the fires. Please keep us post and please be safe.
Theresa


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I just can't imagine. I've never lived in an area that would/could get that dry. I have lived almost my whole life in the northeast and now in the upper midwest.

I am so sorry for all of you down south. I truly wish I could do something. Where can I donate money that would really help your communities? I believe in the Red Cross, but I would like my money to go to what I am donating it for. 

Advice?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear about all this. What a terrible situation. I hope they get it under control. What a scary and stressful thing to deal with.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Cindy there is another thread titled Helping Fire Victims/Animals - http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=20423.0

There are several places mentioned where you can donate.


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

I just took a drive to the fire between Jennifer and I here in N. Texas (Poolville), they think they are almost to the point of having it contained.... Lets hope they are not blowing smoke! Pun intended. Jennifer and I are ready to load and haul somewhat.... Lets hope and pray that the winds stay as calm as they are right now. You guys down south have it worse, this is nowhere near the size of yours. If anyone needs to head north let us know. 

Shawna


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

I just picked up my girls from Blue Heron. Everyone there is fine. The back roads around there are mostly open. We saw some road closed signs but there were no police guards anymore. It was dark, but I drove by Rice Road and didn't see any smoke so Brushy Creek's place is probably fine. Near where Joseph Road hits 1488 was VERY smoky. I think the fire is there.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Good to hear Jamie, I hope your girls will be happy to come back home and settle back into their routine quickly. 

I watched Headline News this morning to get an update of the Texas fires, but although they mentioned it, there was very little useful info other than that the wind died down a bit and that should help firefighters somewhat. I sure hope it does. Wish we could send all these Michigan pivots (irrigation systems) to you and make it rain if nature doesn't...


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

That's very good! There are so many fires sort of close that I'm having trouble keeping track, but we are in no immediate danger, thank goodness.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

And you won't believe this. I heard on the news this afternoon that 4 boys were spotted running from an area where they believe they set on fire. Just what everyone needs out there now is juvenile delinquents setting more fires. I was on my way to the grocery store this morning and was driving behind a green SUV who threw a cigarette out their car window. I started honking my horn and rolled down my window and was shaking my finger at them. Stupid people. I could probably get shot by somebody for doing something like that but good grief what are people thinking. No rainfall and you drive around throwing fire out on the side of the road. Lord keep us safe from the idiots.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

We are here with the Segers at Blue Heron Farm. We snuck back to our place last night, looked like ll was slowing down. The plan was to come back to BHF this morning to start bringing goats back to our place. This morning as we were getting stuff together to go get the goats, there was an outbreak just a few miles from us. My husband was sopped by a roadblock 1/2 a mile away from teh farm. He told the sheriff that his children were in the contained zone AND THEY WOULD NOT LET HIM IN. We managed to quickly throw kids in one van and haul most of the goats that we hadnt been able to get before in our livestock trailer pilled by the station wagon--it was quite a sighgt! We had to leave our horses, heritage hogs, chickens, rabbits, LGD, cats, two or three of this yrs babies that we couldnt catch (all but one destined for teh freezer anyhow), an alpaca and several bucks--including all of the nubian boys.

And now we are told that where we are in in the new evacuation zone.

Can I just wake up, now?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh LeeAnne, how awful.  I am so sorry.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

:sniffle I am so sorry to hear about the tough decisions you and so many others are having to make.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh no.... I'm so sorry. What a nightmare  Praying for all of those suffering in these wildfires...


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I am so sorry LeeAnne. I hope everyone will make it through safe.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH my I just can't imagin what you all are going thru LeeAnne. 
Has anyone heard from Lynn in E. Texas ?? heard there were bad fires out that way also. We had a good fire going abt a mile from us day before yesterday caused by a woman texting and driving who wrecked her car and started the fire. They did get it contained fairly soon tho. We could see the billowing smoke from here.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

[[[Has anyone heard from Lynn in E. Texas ?]]]

I'm here... nothing real close to us, but lots of smoke and a good bit of ash Mon...

closest one I know so far as been about 20min away.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Good to hear from you Lynn and that you are safe!
Tam


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

and 20 miles is too close for comfort!! Glad your ok.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Any further news today??


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

There was one 10 min away one direction and another 15 min away another direction yesterday, but it seems they have contained them. If we ever get a gusher of a rain, I'm going to go dance in it!!


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

They are talking about us not getting out of this dry situation until late spring maybe. But when it happens, I willnot only dance but I'm pretty sure I'll cry.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

I really will go stand in the rain if it ever comes. Before the fires, I wouldn't have, but now I would.


----------



## cmeyer1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I first noticed the plume of smoke Monday when I went to visit 4 large dogs that I was petsitting. That plume became increasingly larger and darker. I was finally cut off from traveling down 1774 and began going in the back way down 105 to 1774. Never really thinking this fire would turn into the fast moving firestorm that would come so close to my own home. I had heard of all the people that were evacuated. Many of my clients and other goat people. And I was worried for all of them. On Friday night I began seeing police up and down Jackson Rd. I live off this road and went out to ask the police the reason for their presence. He told me that the people in charge were calling for a voluntary evacuation. And the police were there in case a mandatory evacuation was needed. So I called my friend Wendy. I may have been a bit frantic. But in minutes she was there with a trailer. And she took my goats to safety. She is just an angel to me. Thankfully the DC10 they brought in and the other air firefighters arrested the fire and a mandatory was not needed. I kept my truck and van filled until Sunday. Then the goats came back. We still were dealing with smoke. Even today it was smokey at my house. But by the time morning has burned off so the smoke has lifted. Of course with all the upset my does have dropped off production. Oh well. I am thankful to all the firefighters who in 100 degree weather and rough conditions, never gave up. And I will always be grateful to an overworked lovely lady who took over the care and milking of others. PS. Please send Rain


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Oh Cathy, so glad you all are ok!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

So glad everyone and their goats on here are okay.


----------

